# Post your biggest hog pictures



## Steelvisual (May 12, 2008)

Lets see some pictures of monster goliath hogs!!!


----------



## fishbum2000 (May 12, 2008)

a few from past years


----------



## 10point (May 12, 2008)

*piggy*


----------



## spaz (May 12, 2008)

this hog was caught in florida about two years ago.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (May 12, 2008)

Here's mine. It wasn't HUGE, but pretty nice. Keep in mind that I'm just shy of 6'5 @250lbs.


----------



## Timberchicken (May 12, 2008)

Future big hogs


----------



## JAGER (May 13, 2008)

*391 Pounds*

I spotted this 391 pound boar feeding in corn stubble at 2:30 A.M. from 700 yards with my thermal spotting scope. I stalked to within 65 yards and introduced him to a 250 grain Hornady bullet with my Bushmaster .450 Thumper. He never knew what hit him.

I'm six feet tall to give you an indication how long he was. The weight is accurate from a 440-pound Moultrie scale and NOT an estimate. 

---JAGER


----------



## hogdawg (May 13, 2008)

nice hog jager


----------



## cobbstein (May 13, 2008)

this un was FAT


----------



## Keith48 (May 13, 2008)

575 pound piggie killed on Tuckahoe WMA








This one shows him hanging off both sides of a 5x8 trailer...






For reference, my weight is 380...






And that is the mount of him in my avatar.


----------



## Allen Oliver (May 13, 2008)

A few from last deer season.


----------



## dawg2 (May 13, 2008)

Nice pigs!


----------



## bombers32 (May 13, 2008)

*420 lb Boar caught with dogs*


----------



## bombers32 (May 13, 2008)

*Two boars with dogs*


----------



## bombers32 (May 13, 2008)

*And another*


----------



## bombers32 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## bombers32 (May 13, 2008)

*OH I got side tracked*


----------



## bombers32 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Echo (May 13, 2008)

Big boar hog from last season


----------



## Steelvisual (May 14, 2008)

Blond hair in the wild...unusual?


----------



## bombers32 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## bombers32 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## bombers32 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## capt stan (May 14, 2008)

Just A few public land hogs










Not to big but he got some bone!!!!


----------



## Blue (May 14, 2008)

This is the biggest one that we have caught this year with dogs.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (May 15, 2008)

That 575lb hog from Tuckahoe WMA is nice!

Hey Echo, I love that blonde hog!


----------



## jmock9 (May 16, 2008)

325 in turner co.


----------



## .243wssm (May 17, 2008)

150pounds


----------



## GT-40 GUY (May 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if you keep feeding hogs do they ever stop growing or do they keep growing until they die of old age????


----------



## Public Land Prowler (May 18, 2008)

Magnum...Every bit of 45#






A few more...All of them are solid in the 40# range.One was GSUBO's(Eric).


----------



## fowl play (May 20, 2008)

I bet those will taste alot better than a 300lb. pig


----------



## fowl play (May 20, 2008)

Biggest one with a bow!!


----------



## hogdgz (May 20, 2008)

Here are a few from Worth county!!!


----------



## Slings and Arrows (May 21, 2008)

There are a few hogs in Florida too.


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2008)

Here are a couple of my biggest killed with trad bows and wood arrows


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2008)

How bout a little White one with a homemade recurve killed on Bullard Creek WMA.RC


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2008)

big sow on Horse Creek 45lb longbow.RC


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2008)

still there.Bullard Creek WMA.RC


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 23, 2008)

*Florida Double*

Florida Bow Kill Double


----------



## robert carter (May 23, 2008)

Good shooting Sheldon.A bird with the bow is special and a pig too is swwwweeeeeetttt.RC


----------



## squealmaker (May 24, 2008)

*hogs*

yall is it just me or does the hog in the picture of hogs still in florida got a weird look to her.


----------



## fountain (May 24, 2008)

here is mine.  i have killed hogs with larger bodies, but not teeh.  he went 450





here is my wife's first animal ever


----------



## fountain (May 24, 2008)

here's some i am hunting right now


----------



## SheldonMOAC (May 24, 2008)

*Florida Double*



robert carter said:


> Good shooting Sheldon.A bird with the bow is special and a pig too is swwwweeeeeetttt.RC



That was a great hunt.  We shot 6 turkeys with bows on that hunt.  

Sheldon


----------



## hog trapper (May 26, 2008)

hey JAGER heard about the great weekend you had ! CONGRATS on the 22 confirmed kills  glad to the slump is over Now lets put some pork on the dirt!


----------

